# blister on scrotum



## jgracefrank (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone-

I apologize if I've put this in the wrong forum.

I just finished changing my 2 1/2 year old son's morning diaper, and I noticed that he has a blister on his scrotum. It wasn't there at his last diaper change, approximately 10 hours ago (right before he went to bed).

Has anyone ever seen something like this? My husband doesn't recall ever having gotten one himself.

My son is mainly cloth diapered, though he was in disposables for most of the day yesterday. He spent a few hours last evening bundled up in a diaper, pants, and snow bibs while we walked around our local zoo to see the Christmas lights they had put up. I thought the blister may have popped up due to friction from all the clothes he had on, but like I said, it wasn't present last night at his diaper change.

Any suggestions as to what may have caused it or how to treat it (I'm thinking just let it be) would be really appreciated!

Thanks!
Jillian


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I would think just let it be, give him a bath with baking soda and let him air out as much as possible. I think it's very possible that it's from the diaper plus snow gear from yesterday, and that it's very easy when waddling around all bundled up to have chafing, esp. because you can be overheated inside all that gear when you're exercising outside.

Maybe put a bit of some mild unscented cream, or olive oil, on the area to help with any irritation, and just keep an eye on it.


----------



## jgracefrank (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks, Quirky.

Two hours after finding the blister, it had gone down. The area is still a bit red, but there's no actual blister to speak of. I'll give him a bath with baking soda tonight just for some added comfort. Thanks again for the advice.

Cheers!
Jillian


----------

